# JAX-RS: Unterschhiedliche Typen für POST und GET



## miketech (25. Jan 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gerade ein Problem, was weniger JAX-RS-spezifisch ist, sondern genereller Natur ist, daher schreibe ich es bei Allgemeines EE.

Folgende Situation: Ich habe einen JAX-RS Service, mit dem man Kunden anlegen kann. Im Kundenobjekt wird gespeichert, wann der Kunde angelegt wurde. D.h. auf der Oberfläche, die den JAX-RS Service nutzt, soll diese Information angezeigt werden:


```
public class Customer {
private int id;
private Date created;
private ....
}
```

Nun ist es aber so, dass das ja eine Information ist, die vom System angelegt wird. Wenn ich via JAX-RS bei einem POST-Aufruf einen neuen Kunden anlege, ist created noch nicht besetzt. Nun ist meine Frage: Was übergebe ich? Nehme ich den Customer und setze created auf null? Oder habe ich zwei unterschiedliche Customer, einmal für das Anlegen und einmal für das Abfragen von Kunden? D.h. wie sollte mein Json-Objekt hier aussehen?

Viele Grüße

Mike


----------



## RoNa (26. Jan 2014)

Hallo,

ich würde im  Created-Datum NULL übergeben. Oder anderes gesagt: Dein Service sollte den Wert setzen, egal, was dort steht.

Gruß,

Robert


----------

